# Browser hijacking?



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 23, 2005)

Got a question for you all.

I tried to go to the New York Times web site using my Firefox browser.  After getting their, within a fraction of a second I was redirected to a web page that has nothing to do with the Times.  Its one of those ad spots like you get when your browser gets hijacked.

I couldn't get back to the Times via the web page, nor could I punch up another window and get back to the Times.  I tried using Internet Explorer, and the same thing happened.  

Tried running Spybot and AdAware...but only found one item, and the redirection still occured on both IE and Firefox.

I can go to any other web site without a problem...obviously, as I'm posting here.  It is just NYTimes that is giving me a problem.

Is this a server attack on NYTimes?  I don't think its my computer or browser as it is so specific.  

Anyone?


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

I just went to http://www.nytimes.com/ and had no problem.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2005)

Could have been hacked?  Works fine for me now though....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds like it is on MY computer...and I've got YET ANOTHER piece of spyware hijacking my computer.  This is different than the last.  This is my work computer.

I hate this stuff.  I hate it.  I hate it I hateitIhateitIhateit.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2005)

Steve,
  Look in your windows directory for a file called HOSTS
It's a text file, so you should be able to view it in notepad.
Post it here.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 24, 2005)

Depending on the Windows version, it may be in 
WINNT\system32\drivers\etc
or
Windows\system32\drivers\etc

Jeff


----------

